# Ultralight Layering Systems



## gottabelight (Dec 11, 2012)

My fiance and I love going on different outdoor adventure trips. A lot of them involve backpacking and spending anywhere from a few days up to 2 weeks in the wilderness. I am looking to buy a new ultralight layering system for these journeys. I want something that will be versatile so I can use it in multiple climates and conditions. It's important to me to have a rain shell outer layer, insulated midlayer, and a base layer. It is also important for it to pack down small and light so I have less to carry! What are you guys using and what would you reccomend? What is your favorite brand and your favorite piece you own?


----------



## gottabelight (Dec 12, 2012)

For Spring 2013, both The North Face and Sierra Designs have created entire collections, from base layer to outerwear, where every component is specifically designed to work together in order to cut weight and bulk yet still provide durable protection, enabling you to carry less and go farther. But I have not found any systems like this from base to outerwear that all work and fit together, I will keep researching during my breaks at work, if anyone has any idea lets hear em!


----------



## gottabelight (Dec 12, 2012)

"But I have not found any systems like this from base to outerwear that all work and fit together"

*that is available now!


----------



## bigbog (Dec 12, 2012)

One layered_setup for multiple climates....no way...although wet and raw early Spring weather in northern Maine can bring out the ski_layers...minus the warmer midlayer.   Maybe when you're in your teens or 20s...


----------



## David Metsky (Dec 12, 2012)

Clothing available today works together just fine.  A "system" of clothing isn't going to provide any significant benefit over good quality layers with the right features and fit.


----------



## gottabelight (Dec 12, 2012)

I do not mean this in a rude way, but I think that you guys are misinterrpretting my question or search whatever you want to call it. In the past I have always used layers rather than just having a base layer and a big thick jacket.  So when I say it would be usable in different climates, I mean if its hot you take off most of the layers down to the base. If it's cold, you put on all of the layers and you are warm. I have always had a collection of different products from different companies that I layer on top of each other. It works ok. The problem with this approach is that when I use different companies, ie. a merino wool base layer from north face, then a patagonia fleece over the top of it, yes this does work. Is it perfect? No. The two different companies make their products in different shapes, cuts, lengths and they are not made to go together. Does this make sense?

When I look at arc'teryx, north face, pattagonia they have tons of different products, but they don't always work well with each other. I am looking for a system that is going to have a base layer that is designed to fit inside the insulation layer, that is designed to fit inside the soft shell, inside the rain gear. It would be nice to have ventalation zips that line up between the layers. Have all of the different layers with the same cut / shape / length. Maybe I am crazy? But having a system like that seems to make much more sense to me than buying a bunch of aclectic pieces and mish mashing them together. Somebody must make something like that? If they don't, they should...


----------



## bigbog (Dec 22, 2012)

I think everyone's different to a point...especially with the base layering, however I've found the basic functions(wicking, adding warmth, wind/water-proof + breatheability(being the big one)) work pretty well...with the middle, "adding warmth", layer being the easiest to adjust by layering one or more light layers(as said).


----------



## gottabelight (Dec 24, 2012)

bigbog said:


> I think everyone's different to a point...especially with the base layering, however I've found the basic functions(wicking, adding warmth, wind/water-proof + breatheability(being the big one)) work pretty well...with the middle, "adding warmth", layer being the easiest to adjust by layering one or more light layers(as said).



What gear do you use bigbog?


----------



## bigbog (Dec 24, 2012)

gottabelight said:


> What gear do you use bigbog?



baselayer:  *TOP:* Either UnderArmour(non-fitted) shortsleeve or a PolarMax long-sleeve 
*..............BOTTOM:* UnderArmours or light fleece.
mid-layer:  100wt fleece...Marmot Reactor Jacket.._as of now_(out one day of skiing(sigh))...but this is the "open to change" layer.
shell:        TNF Lightweight...~6+ yo but still breathing.  Think a newer shell is in the cards sometime in near future.
pant:        Mtn HW inexpensive pant w/Dry-Q-Elite..(was on sale at local shop...& I needed something)  

Nothing special....


----------



## gottabelight (Dec 29, 2012)

bigbog said:


> baselayer:  *TOP:* Either UnderArmour(non-fitted) shortsleeve or a PolarMax long-sleeve
> *..............BOTTOM:* UnderArmours or light fleece.
> mid-layer:  100wt fleece...Marmot Reactor Jacket.._as of now_(out one day of skiing(sigh))...but this is the "open to change" layer.
> shell:        TNF Lightweight...~6+ yo but still breathing.  Think a newer shell is in the cards sometime in near future.
> ...



I've got some under armour leggings / turtle necks as well. I have found that they get really cold when I sweat and they get wet. Does that happen to you with your under armour stuff. I much prefer my merino wool for the base layers.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 31, 2012)

gottabelight said:


> I've got some under armour leggings / turtle necks as well. I have found that they get really cold when I sweat and they get wet. Does that happen to you with your under armour stuff. I much prefer my merino wool for the base layers.


Yes...same here...the "fitted" or "shaped"...ie tiGHt style.  Haven't picked up the looser fitting....local shop has some...but just haven't bought = kinda pricey.  I haven't used any silk/wool in a long time...think I might try that, but maybe is same $$$.   My PolarMax 2x works really well.  Think I may stick with the two I have...ride the season out with them.


----------



## abovetreeline (Jan 24, 2013)

I do some hunting and there are some hunting companies that make some good layering systems. I have a lot of Sitka gear that works for hunting or backpacking / hiking. I don't know if you would be interested in using hunting gear for your purpose... I mix some of my hunting pieces in with my other backpacking gear


----------

